# Infotainment/hazard light electrical issues



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There is a known issue with the battery cable: Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable. Your problem doesn't sound typical, so that may not be it, but it would be wise to take care of known issues before exploring the stranger stuff. 

I'd take it back to the dealer and point that out to them. They should have some 2014's around to see if that hazard light is normal or not.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

I read about the battery cables but it didn't make much sense to me, as when the car is running the electrical should be drawing off the alternator. Unless the negative battery cable is used a ground for the alternator as well? Not sure I haven't inspected the alternator in this car yet


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When the car is running, the battery still acts as a big filter capacitor to smooth out the fluctuation from the alternator. It's not clear to me exactly what happens - if it's the main cable or a voltage sensing cable - in which case the cars voltage will go all over the place as it tries to regulate it.

While it may not be this problem, it's still not a bad idea. In in years of troubleshooting I've learned to take care of known problems that may be related before heading off into the twilight zone. If it works, great. If it doesn't, you haven't wasted much time and likely will have prevented a future issue.

Otherwise, I'm tempted to say you have a defective unit. It's a computer, and just like any computer you could have gotten the short straw and gotten a flaky unit.

But that bit about the hazard light flashing makes me wonder if there isn't a dash wiring issue.

Regardless - on a car that young, it's the dealer's problem. Make it so.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input I appreciate it! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2018)

*Update*

Has anyone figured out why the flashing is happening on the Cruze? I have one and realised this morning that it is doing the same thing. However my battery is being drained for some reason. Thanks for any input.


----------

